# R.I.P. Ronnie James Dio



## Haxxler (16. Mai 2010)

*R.I.P. Ronnie James Dio 1942 - 2010*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Wir so eben bekannt wurde ist Ronnie James Dio heute gestorben. Seine Frau hat hierzu einen Brief auf seiner Homepage veröffentlicht.



> Today my heart is broken, Ronnie passed away at 7:45am 16th May. Many, many friends and family were able to say their private good-byes before he peacefully passed away. Ronnie knew how much he was loved by all. We so appreciate the love and support that you have all given us. Please give us a few days of privacy to deal with this terrible loss. Please know he loved you all and his music will live on forever.



Ein großartiger Sänger und Vorreiter in Sachen Metal ist damit von uns gegangen. Möge er im Jenseits weiter rocken.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Mai 2010)

Omg, ich kenn den Typen zwar nicht, aber mein herzliches Beileid. Besonders, da er Metaler war.
Rest in Peace, möge er da oben paar Hopper verkloppen...
Moment, Hopper kommen ja in die Hölle.
(nix gegen Hopper, Satire darf alles!)


----------



## Firun (16. Mai 2010)

oh man das ist echt schade, war ein verdammt guter musiker, hatte den sogar schon mal live gesehen , sehr sehr schade  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (16. Mai 2010)

oh noez...


----------



## Edou (16. Mai 2010)

Ich wusste auch nicht wer er ist, aber er war metaler von daher R.I.P, und mein beileid geht an seine familie.


----------



## Arosk (16. Mai 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Ich wusste auch nicht wer er ist, aber er war metaler von daher R.I.P, und mein beileid geht an seine familie.



Hat mal in Black Sabbath und Heaven & Hell mitgewirkt :<


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Mai 2010)

verdammt schade :<
der mann war ein wirklich großes tier in der metal szene und ein unglaublich guter musiker
RIP


----------



## Carcharoth (16. Mai 2010)

Selbsternannter Erfinder der Pommesgabel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Vergnügen in Valhalla... 

\m/


----------



## Bloodletting (17. Mai 2010)

R.I.P. Dio ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. Mai 2010)

Darf man hier auch mit den wunderbaren Totschlagargumenten kommen, wie so in vielen "R.I.P."-Threads? Wie bei MJ und bei Enke und und und... :S

Wer auch immer das ist: Schlaf gut irgendwo im Jenseits


----------



## Asayur (17. Mai 2010)

R.I.P Dio mit dir ging ein Stück Musikgeschichte, auf dass du nie vergessen werden mögest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desdinova (17. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schade. Gleich mal Stargazer anhören ...


----------



## Manowar (17. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Darf man hier auch mit den wunderbaren Totschlagargumenten kommen, wie so in vielen "R.I.P."-Threads? Wie bei *MJ* und bei Enke und und und... :S




Was auch immer Kinderschänder mit ihm zutun haben sollen..

RIP..sehr schade drum


----------



## Alion (17. Mai 2010)

Rest in Peace Ronnie. \m/

Ich habe ihn im letzten August am Wacken Open Air Live gesehen. Absolut geiles Konzert. Schade, ich habe mich auf seinen Auftritt am Soniesphere Festival in einem Monat gefreut.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YD0xFdjG6mc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (17. Mai 2010)

R.I.P

wünsche der Familie viel Kraft für diese Zeit.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J9mRLtPd64I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



dazu kann man immer noch bangen ! \m/


----------



## Razyl (17. Mai 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Was auch immer Kinderschänder mit ihm zutun haben sollen..



Darum ging es mir gar nicht. Es ging mir, in diesen eigentlich eher scherzhaft gemeinten Kommentar, darum, dass bisher alle Threads, die sich um einen toten "berühmten" Star gekümmert haben immer dahin flossen, dass die Leute argumentiert haben, dass der Typ auch nur ein Mensch ist und in Afrika und sonst wo sterben ja täglich hunderte von Menschen...


----------



## K0l0ss (17. Mai 2010)

Ein bedeutender Künstler der Szene tritt von der Bühne. Ich hatte noch 2009 die Chance ihm aufem W:O:A zu lauschen.

R.I.P.


----------



## Thoor (17. Mai 2010)

R.I.P. und viel Spass mit den 72 Jungfrauen.... ups falsches Thema sry :<

Na ja R.I.P. hoffentlich triffste jetzt Thor und co :<


----------



## Breakyou (17. Mai 2010)

Ich kenn ihn nur aus Tenacious D aber trotzdem ist es schade wenn jemand stirbt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich wünsche den Angehörigen alles Gute.


----------



## Rexo (17. Mai 2010)

_nein...das kanne nicht sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das wahr so eine legende der musik geschichte _


----------



## Bloodletting (17. Mai 2010)

Es gibt kein Wort, dass die momentane Trauer der gesamten Metalszene ausdrücken kann.
Ein herber Verlust für jeden, der auch nur ein Futzel Heavy Metal im Blut hat.


----------



## Breakyou (18. Mai 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ls0rDjysNeM[/youtube]
Ab 2:48 <3

R.I.P Dio


----------



## Bitialis (18. Mai 2010)

Krass wieviele "Metaler" es hier gibt, welche DIO nicht kennen... Noch nie Holy Diver gehört ne... Naja

R.I.P.


----------



## Sascha_BO (19. Mai 2010)

Bitialis schrieb:


> Krass wieviele "Metaler" es hier gibt, welche DIO nicht kennen... Noch nie Holy Diver gehört ne... Naja
> 
> R.I.P.


Ja nu, "Holy Diver" ist von 1983, zu der Zeit waren sicher einige der Buffed-Metaler noch nichtmal in Planung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grotuk (19. Mai 2010)

Ein herber Verlust für die Metalszene.  R.i.P Dio


----------



## Falathrim (19. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Darum ging es mir gar nicht. Es ging mir, in diesen eigentlich eher scherzhaft gemeinten Kommentar, darum, dass bisher alle Threads, die sich um einen toten "berühmten" Star gekümmert haben immer dahin flossen, dass die Leute argumentiert haben, dass der Typ auch nur ein Mensch ist und in Afrika und sonst wo sterben ja täglich hunderte von Menschen...



Unterschied ist, dass Dio sich nicht selbst umgebracht hat...so wie MJ und Enke...(MJs Selbstmord kommt spätestens von unverantwortlichem Umgang mit Medikamenten)...

R.I.P. Dio. Er war einer der größten in der Geschichte des Metal. 
May the gods of Valhalla bow in front of you!


----------



## Falathrim (25. Mai 2010)

Und weils so schön war, einen großen des Metals zu verlieren ist Paul Gray von Slipknot gleich hinterhergegangen:
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/Home/Nachrichten/Aus-aller-Welt/Artikel,-slipknot-bassist-tot-_arid,2153428_regid,2_puid,2_pageid,4293.html


----------



## Bloodletting (25. Mai 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Und weils so schön war, einen großen des Metals zu verlieren ist Paul Gray von Slipknot gleich hinterhergegangen:
> http://www.augsburge...er-Welt/Artikel,-slipknot-bassist-tot-_arid,2153428_regid,2_puid,2_pageid,4293.html



http://www.desmoinesregister.com/article/20100524/NEWS/100524023/Police-Slipknot-bassist-found-dead-at-Urbandale-hotel

Der funktioniert. Echt traurig, bin mit Slipknot aufgewachsen. =(


----------



## Cookie Jar (25. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Darum ging es mir gar nicht. Es ging mir, in diesen eigentlich eher scherzhaft gemeinten Kommentar, darum, dass bisher alle Threads, die sich um einen toten "berühmten" Star gekümmert haben immer dahin flossen, dass die Leute argumentiert haben, dass der Typ auch nur ein Mensch ist und in Afrika und sonst wo sterben ja täglich hunderte von Menschen...



Weisst du es macht einen unterschied ob wochenlang auf jedem bekloppten Nachrichtensender immer wieder der gleiche Scheiß gebracht 
wird dann denke ich sind solche scherzhaften kommentare ganz natürlich weils einem einfach auf den Sack geht das ein normaler Mensch 
so über aller anderen gestellt wird aber bei nur einem gedenk Thread sollte mann sich mal zussamen reißen können 


R.I.P Dio


----------



## NikkiSixx (26. Mai 2010)

joa wieder einer der ganz wichtigen, der in den 80er die Metalwelt geprägt hat, ich erinner mich als ich zum ersten mal "the last in line" reingezogen hab...wahnsinn, der uns verlassen hat:-(

So langsam aber sicher muss bei Petrus ne mächtig geile Session am start sein, bei den Musikern die da oben bereits zu gange sind, Randy Rhoads, Eric Carr,
Robin Crosby, Steven Clark


----------



## Ohrensammler (31. Mai 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HOVAGoU-EtQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hiermit gings damals los.

Dann über Black Sabbath und Rainbow hin zu Solopfaden.


_"
There's no sign of the morning coming

You've been left on your own

Like a Rainbow in the Dark"_


----------



## KARUxx (1. Juni 2010)

Dio has rocked......




Mein Beileid...


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (1. Juni 2010)

ich kannte ihn nur von black sabbath aber finde es trotzdem schade ... im augenblick liegt wohl ein fluch auf dem metal genre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SilentBob23 (1. Juni 2010)

Er wird in seinen Songs immer weiter leben!!!


----------



## aisteh (8. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iqMyEalm-JI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2010)

ALso die Shot mit heaven & Hell letztes Jahr auf wacken war das einzige mal wo ich ihn live gesehen habe und ich war begeistert schade das ein so großartiger künstler stirbt.

edit: es ist ne rießen sauerei das jetzt alle möglcihen bands dio gedächtnis alben machen bloß weil se kohle brauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

